# FreeBSD 8.1 can not access internet



## bsdme2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

I just installed FreeBSD 8.1-release from CD and installed the base only. I configured my rl0 network card and IP address and other required info by using the sysinstall command, then test ping the host FreeBSD and it assigned IP and seemed to work fine, but I can not ping other computer or router and can not access the internet to install other packages.

Has FreeBSD 8.1 changed anything or do I miss anything else that's required before it can ping other computer in the network and access the internet? 

Freebsd 7.1 was smooth, I just configured the network card and ready to access the internet right away. But not able to do it the same with 8.1

Thanks for the help folks


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2010)

Post any network-related line you have in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## bsdme2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Beastie,

I just found out that I plug in the build network feature 
on the motherboard that I already disable that why I can
only pit freebsd host but other computer or out on internet.
This is resolve.

NEW PROBLEM:

After install Xorg through SYSINSTALL, I test
the configuration using `Xorg -configure` and
test the new config file, the system encounter 
keyboard issue. here is the output:


```
/usr/local/bin/xkbcomp: not found
(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
XKB: Fail to compile keymap
Keyboard initialization failed. THis could be a missing or incorrect
setup of xkeyboard-config
```

Any clue how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Sep 27, 2010)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> NEW PROBLEM:


It would be best to create a new thread for this.


----------

